# Go to meal



## Dondondjents (Apr 14, 2019)

Whats up everyone, i apologize if this is already a thread, but just posting to see what everyone’s go to meal is when dieting, bulking or cutting. My favorite meal is 8 oz of 93/7 ground beef, seasoned with ms. Dash fiesta lime, and a cup of jasmine rice, and a half serving (1/3 cup i believe) of plain greek yogurt, for multiple reasons, 1.) great substitute for sour cream, and 2.) natural probiotic so helps digestion and finishing with a little bit of salsa, absolutely delicious! What is your go to meal?


----------



## snake (Apr 14, 2019)

Well cut or bulk can can be done on almost anything since it will come down to deficit or surplus. 

Greek yogurt is a staple of my diet also. For cutting it's more plain ass chicken in a salad and a bulk gets a little more beef. 1 donut on a cut, 2 donuts on a bulk.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 14, 2019)

Plain stuff
Sweet tater, chicken or steak, veggies, yogurts, what EVs.... Damn now I'm hungry


----------



## CJ (Apr 14, 2019)

I eat almost the same stuff every week.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 14, 2019)

#1Grilled patties- 8oz Ground beef, bison,lamb+beef, or ground venison with rice or potatoes.  I use different spices, herbs, peppers, and sauces to change up the flavors.

#2Grilled Chicken and Calrose Rice(teriyaki, Vietnamese, saffron, and curry flavorings)

Max


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 15, 2019)

At home-steak, veggies and sweet potato fries

on the go- chipotle extra steak/chicken, white rice, black beans, corn, cheese, lil bit of sour cream.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 15, 2019)

steak, beef and rice, chicken and rice, red potatoes, brown rice noodles, yogurt oh and PB.


----------



## Jada (Apr 15, 2019)

Rice beans salsa and chicken roll it up in a tortilla = chipotle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 15, 2019)

Jada said:


> Rice beans salsa and chicken roll it up in a tortilla = chipotle


powered by EBT


----------



## DF (Apr 15, 2019)

Bulk meal eat anything.
Cut meals think of the most boring shit you can eat & do that.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Apr 15, 2019)

grilled chicken and sweet potatoes!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 15, 2019)

FD consistently eats trouser snake whether he's bulking or cutting.


My go-to is grilled chicken, jasmine rice, and green beans.  I eat this everyday for the most part, bulking or cutting dictates how much rice there is....that's about it.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 16, 2019)

Lean ground beef, jasmine rice, peas and either ketchup or hot sauce. Everyone says I’m gross lol


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 16, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> FD consistently eats trouser snake whether he's bulking or cutting.
> 
> 
> My go-to is grilled chicken, jasmine rice, and green beans.  I eat this everyday for the most part, bulking or cutting dictates how much rice there is....that's about it.



How many inches of trouser snake for a cut?


----------



## Maijah (Apr 16, 2019)

Jasmine rice, kale/spinach/broccoli, and a lean protein. When I cheat I go big with stuffed breads, pizza, steak and potatoes, etc.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 17, 2019)

Ground beef, rice and veggies a lot. Switch to chicken a few times a week. Boring as full but it works. Ohhhh poptarts... my goto!


----------



## BlueStreak (May 4, 2019)

Chicken breast, baked potato, sour cream and broccoli.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 5, 2019)

Oven roasted chicken and brown rice


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> Oven roasted chicken and brown rice


LOL@chicken


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2019)

Skirt steak and fries


----------



## Rhino99 (May 5, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Lean ground beef, jasmine rice, peas and either ketchup or hot sauce. Everyone says I’m gross lol



This is what I do also. Ketchup AND hot sauce sometimes. This is my go to hot sauce
https://www.amazon.com/Valentina-Salsa-Picante-Mexican-Sauce/dp/B0000GHNW2?th=1

Also, sometimes instead of rice ill use cauliflower rice with some liquid aminos
https://bragg.com/products/bragg-liquid-aminos-soy-alternative.html

and chicken instead of beef with peas/carrots, and a couple scrambled eggs.
High protein low carb/fat and just like chicken fried rice.

I think i'll do some today.


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 5, 2019)

My favorite meal of the day is 8 oz 96% lean ground beef with a cup of brocolli and an avocado.


----------

